# Post a funny random pic = )



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jan 5, 2009)

MY cat eating MY sandwich! >= /


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 5, 2009)

A teenaged girl who won the Guinness World Record for "Most snails on your face":






Yvonne


----------



## Kristina (Jan 5, 2009)

My kitty Marley when she was a baby 






She grew up to be a very sleek and suave cat, lol.

Kristina


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is the "eyeball" birthday cake my wife made last month for out 4 year old.

For some reason, that is what he really wanted.

Evan


----------



## Shanna (Jan 5, 2009)

Proof that liking Bratz will give you crabs..






I have yet to find a single reference to this kit anywhere but the store I took that picture in.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 5, 2009)

Kristina


----------

